

How to listen to vuvuzela without all the annoying football - zzkt
http://vuvuzela.fm/

======
Raphael_Amiard
"Hi we did a site with a very bad concept, we did it in an afternoon , to surf
on a meme that seems to be expanding around very fast lately. It has a sleek
web 2.0 design, no content, and most of the site space is taken by advertising
and links to social media sites. At least it's a bit fun, for a few seconds"

Ha i'm just jealous i didn't have the idea myself ;)

~~~
ElbertF
I think it needs another Twitter button, Facebook has three after all. I'm
also wondering how this got on Hacker News without a "share on HN" button.

------
Isamu
I enjoyed checking it out, although it seems to be a very short loop.

On the topic of annoyances, we have white noise generators in our offices -
these are terrible. I hunt them down and turn them off wherever they are
nearby.

Apparently the thinking is that it is better for the entire environment to be
noisy than for it to be library-quiet such that you can distinctly hear a
conversation down the hall.

~~~
gaius
_On the topic of annoyances, we have white noise generators in our offices -
these are terrible. I hunt them down and turn them off wherever they are
nearby._

The fans in your servers? :-D

------
philk
Finally, a website that caters to my beekeeping fetish.

------
soyelmango
Great opportunistic timing for whoever did this.

------
jdrock
I thought this would be instructions on how to configure my TV to cancel out
all frequencies EXCEPT the vuvuzela. Alas :(

~~~
demo-
[http://lifehacker.com/5564085/how-to-silence-vuvuzela-
horns-...](http://lifehacker.com/5564085/how-to-silence-vuvuzela-horns-with-
an-eq-filter)

------
msluyter
Aside: ever since I started hearing about vuvuzela, my goal in life has been
to play that word in Scrabble. Unfortunately, it's not in the OPSD4 or the
TWL06. I hope this will soon be rectified.

~~~
ZachPruckowski
1) Play word in Scrabble

2) When disputed, produce vuvuzela

3) Blast vuvuzela in disputer's face

4) Disputer concedes. You win.

------
retube
> Without all the annoying football

Yes!!

~~~
felixmar
Is that what those gentlemen in shorts are doing at the Vuvuzela concerts?

(stolen from esoterik@reddit)

------
thunk
"Hacker News - Hovering Over the Shark"

------
senthil_rajasek
glad my noise cancelling headphones don't cancel the vuvuzela :-)

